# Professionally Taken



## imp (Oct 11, 2015)

These are from a publication my wife obtained for me. Today's issue had these three most wondrous, at least to me, photos.

This is in the Superstition Wilderness, east of Phoenix, AZ. Legend has it that a Dutch miner discovered a rich lode of gold here, and folks have searched for it for years, unsuccessfully. Not surprising, it is called the "Lost Dutchman Gold Mine". Absolutely beautiful, as well as dangerous area for some, as often hikers inexperienced in desert survival requirements experience a variety of unfortunate consequences. Thank you for enjoying, with me!     imp




This one left me speechless! Near the center of the image are two huge castles, perched very high up, and looking precarious at that! How they are accessed cannot be seen, but steep vertical cliffs surround them. A place like this, I would love to see in person, one time before I die!




Did not know if the caption on this one would be legible. It's story is priceless!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2015)

Very nice Imp!


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2015)

imp---nice colorful pictures. I spent time in and around Phoenix several years ago and was told back then about the legend of the lost Dutchman's mine. Really fascinating, but is it true? The legend has it that many 'prospectors" died trying to find it.


----------



## littleowl (Oct 12, 2015)

Beautiful IMP


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 13, 2015)

oldman said:


> imp---nice colorful pictures. I spent time in and around Phoenix several years ago and was told back then about the legend of the lost Dutchman's mine. Really fascinating, but is it true? The legend has it that many 'prospectors" died trying to find it.



There is a series about it on the History Channel..Not sure how true it is..


----------

